# OUCH!!!



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Went bow fishing yesterday below Canyon dam up by the 2nd gate, plenty of carp and gar around, got my compound rigged up and drew a bead on a nice fat longnose gar, and then....SNAP!....when I took my shot, my arrow line snapped smacking me in the chin! Luckily the arrow missed so I didn't leave a fish swming around with an arrow in his side...that string sliced me pretty good I've got a 1" gash on my chin and it bled for about 15 minutes.....needless to say I'll be double checking my line from now on!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hand wrap spool or retriever or Spinner? What equipment are you using? That sucks to be sure, just curious what happened.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

its a hand wrap spool, i have no clue how it happened, i know i had it set up to fire correctly, its on a compound bow, i have set up specifically for the job, all i know is it hurt! lol


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I never go the hand of a hand wrap either. Either you tuck it and breaks the line or you don't tuck it and it all fall off the wrap when you lean over.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

Lucky that the arrow didn't stay attached.


----------

